

Old School - Hacking the Game: Electronic Quarterback (for old folks only) - GranpaHenry
https://www.stockunlocks.com/blog/hacking-the-game-electronic-quarterback

======
GranpaHenry
I know, it's not a true "hack", but we sure thought we we're hacking in our
own little way back then. I'm trying to find a video clip of this. I might
just end up buying one from eBay and posting my own! Take care, Henry

